# Guess the Film from the Image



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

The game is simple.  I'm going to post an image from a movie.  The first person to correctly guess the movie in turn posts his own image.  Pretty popular over on Criticker.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

Star Wars VI: Return of the Jedi

Ok my turn.


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

You're wrong.  

And your film is Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> The game is simple.  I'm going to post an image from a movie.  The first person to correctly guess the movie in turn posts his own image.  Pretty popular over on Criticker.



I wanna say The English Patient, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2009)

The first one is Full Metal Jacket and the one above me is Breakin 2.


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

> I wanna say The English Patient, but I'm not sure.



That's right.  Anyone who knows me would know I would pick the English Patient first.  your go.


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> That's right.  Anyone who knows me would know I would pick the English Patient first.  your go.



Nice, lucky guess, I've never seen it before. Oh and I already put one in there. 

This...



Unless it has to be a still image? I figured a GIF would be funnier and a little more entertaining..


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that Encino Man?


----------



## illusion (Jul 30, 2009)

martryn said:


> Is that Encino Man?



Correct, where's yours?


----------



## martryn (Jul 30, 2009)

If it's too hard, I'll give hints after a few guesses.


----------



## Munken (Jul 31, 2009)

wild guess, little shop of horrors?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

It has to be that *one movie*.

Uhh.. Pulp Fiction!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

martryn said:


> If it's too hard, I'll give hints after a few guesses.



this is clearly bubble boy


----------



## martryn (Jul 31, 2009)

Three wrongs.  

Hint, this scene takes place in a bar, I believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2009)

That one movie with Ed Harris in it? I forget what it's called.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Uploading it to tinypic so I can't tell from the file name? Sly dog 

Natural Born Killers?


----------



## martryn (Jul 31, 2009)

Released in 1996.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it Fargo?


----------



## martryn (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not Fargo.


----------



## illusion (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm gonna guess Mulholland Falls, but you gotta give more hints.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

I said released in 1996.  I don't really know what else to say....

The soundtrack features Iggy Pop, Blur, Lou Reed, Elastica, and Underworld


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Too easy. Trainspotting. When Begbie loses it in the pub when a punter spills his pint and evokes his fury. Bloody.


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> I said released in 1996.  I don't really know what else to say....
> 
> The soundtrack features Iggy Pop, Blur, Lou Reed, Elastica, and Underworld


if keiiya didn't answer it I might've guess it with this tip

also, why are those screens so small?


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

> Too easy. Trainspotting. When Begbie loses it in the pub when a punter spills his pint and evokes his fury. Bloody.



Yeah... that's right.  Now you have to post an image, babe. 



> also, why are those screens so small?



It's just whatever I can find on Yahoo! image search.


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

if you want to find specific scene from a movie it might be bit hard

but if you just want to post some random screen from a movie, you should check imdb page of the movie and see if there are sites listed in *external links -> photographs* (near the end of the menu on the left) they usually have screens/pictures in decent resolution


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

​


----------



## ez (Aug 1, 2009)

^The Bucket List?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep yep. I made it too easy.
There should be a points system maybe. Just to make it that extra bit fun.

Your turn.


----------



## ez (Aug 1, 2009)

i think this one might be too easy as well but i don't have any other recognizable movie on my HD atm


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Yep yep. I made it too easy.
> There should be a points system maybe. Just to make it that extra bit fun.
> 
> Your turn.


easy... yeah right...

I had to reverse search the pic to get the answer

>________________>


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i think this one might be too easy as well but i don't have any other recognizable movie on my HD atm



Big trouble in little tokyo? ahahaha


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Otori said:
			
		

> Big trouble in little tokyo? ahahaha


I think it is Big Trouble in Little China. Close enough. ^_^



			
				Madonna said:
			
		

> easy... yeah right...
> 
> I had to reverse search the pic to get the answer


It's because I've seen the film so many times.


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

^ ah shit there we go! Brain not functioning, i knew my answer looked funny...


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

keiiya said:


> I think it is Big Trouble in Little China. Close enough. ^_^


damn, I saw that movie when I was like 10. don't remember shit from it


----------



## ez (Aug 1, 2009)

yea, it's big trouble in little china. go ahead, one of ya.


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah! I got one.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

I want to say that's from a scene in Boondocks Saints.


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> I want to say that's from a scene in Boondocks Saints.



Well, then you would be correct ^^ you win money!


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

> Well, then you would be correct ^^ you win money!



Damn, lucky guess on my part.  



Another of my old favorites.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 1, 2009)

should be easy


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> Damn, lucky guess on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> Another of my old favorites.



High Fidelity! Kinky 

And Bateman's is The Sandlot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 1, 2009)

Otori said:


> High Fidelity!
> 
> And Bateman's is The Sandlot



 bingo, greatest film ever made


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> bingo, greatest film ever made



Oh how right you are...well since I know I got at least one, here goes!


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

snatch maybe?


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

Otori said:


> Oh how right you are...well since I know I got at least one, here goes!



Snatch


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

Woots, youre both right! One of ya go at it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Wah~ Cary Grant! <3
He has been in so many films. North by Northwest?
Wasn't James Mason in that film as well? :3


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes that is north by northwest, i love the movie 

And yes he was in it too


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> should be easy



........ sandlot ?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

I use to watch films like that when I was younger. I was hooked on black and white films as a child. So weird. 



​


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm im stumped...but that's a creepy black man


----------



## olaf (Aug 1, 2009)

Gay ^ (use bro) From Outer Space?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

xD I guess now that I look again, he is a little on the creepy side. Though he doesn't come off like that in the film.

And nope, it's not that film, Madonna.

I guess I should give a clue. It was out in 1984.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to guess Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Again nope.


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm gonna guess Gremlins.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 1, 2009)

Correct. Your turn. ^_^


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

Not at the table Carlos!


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

lolz uhhh does that count?!


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

If no one else will take this one, that's The Hangover.  Which I need to see.


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> If no one else will take this one, that's The Hangover.  Which I need to see.



Correct, your go Martryn.


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

About a Boy, great flick.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah.  Damn, I didn't think that'd be so easy from a distance.  You can hardly tell that's Hugh Grant.


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry put the wrong GIF up and didn't check, here's mine.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2009)

That's obviously Blades of Glory


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

The Big Lebowski

I was about to say.  I've seen that other clip before, but I didn't think it was in a movie.


----------



## illusion (Aug 1, 2009)

martryn said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> I was about to say.  I've seen that other clip before, but I didn't think it was in a movie.



Correct on both. Copied and pasted the wrong image, then left the thread before checking. 

Anyways, your go Martryn.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

Pretty easy one, I guess.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 1, 2009)

300?


Mine:


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

Brick.  Too easy.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2009)

Another one of my favorite movies.  It sorta has a cult following.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

hints?????


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

The movie was released in 1999.  And it's not in black and white, just that picture is.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it Go      ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 2, 2009)

Pi?**


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 2, 2009)

Go..........


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

> Is it Go ?



It is Go.  I shouldn't have had to give a hint with as easy as everyone turned around and got it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

Creepy as shit.  I want to say it's one of the Hellraiser movies, though I've never seen any of them and couldn't make a guess at which one it could be.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 2, 2009)

Not Hellraiser. hint: 1997 in space.


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, shit, Event Horizon.  That movie is creepy.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 2, 2009)

Event Horizon.

Scariest movie i've ever seen. I don't know why it doesn't get more props.



Pretty Easy.


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

Schindler's List.  

And since I didn't post earlier:


----------



## Otori (Aug 2, 2009)

Rounders? no...agh!


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

> Rounders? no...agh!



Yeah, that's right.  I thought it'd be harder than that.


----------



## Otori (Aug 2, 2009)

Hahaha oh crap, lucky guess. It was the only movie I could recall with old guys playing cards.



Here ya go!


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2009)

Man that's a good one :S I swear that's Hayden Christensen but I can't figure out the movie, not that I have seen it haha.



kumabear said:


> Event Horizon.
> 
> Scariest movie i've ever seen. I don't know why it doesn't get more props.



Not the scariest I have seen, but it did scare the fuck out of me for sure. Have even avoided rewatching a couple times hehe. Probably top 3, I think it scared me a lot because I wasn't expecting it to be a horror movie.


----------



## Otori (Aug 2, 2009)

haha not Hayden!


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like an English film from the actors and the wardrobe.  I can't place the time period from just the pic.  If I had to venture a guess I'd say early 90's.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 3, 2009)

Velvet Goldmine?

If so:


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2009)

Unbreakable.


----------



## Otori (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes!!! So I'm not the only one who has seen it!
I feel like I should know that...


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2009)

> Yes!!! So I'm not the only one who has seen it!
> I feel like I should know that...



I've seen it a long time ago.  Didn't much care for it then, though I've developed a taste for Iggy Pop in that last few years, so I think I might like it a lot more now.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

The one with Bruce Willis? There aren't that many movies by that name...

I remember not liking it as a kid, then again it isn't really a movie for kids... Think I fell asleep about halfway through, then woke up at the ending scene


----------



## Otori (Aug 3, 2009)

martryn said:


> Unbreakable.



hmmm this chick isnt in many movies right? I cant recall her name though..
The Prestige?


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's the Prestige.  Good going.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 3, 2009)

how about this...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

You should have reuploaded and change the name of the link 
The fifth Element, although I failed to recognize it at first glance...So not really valid...


----------



## Otori (Aug 3, 2009)

lawl that's The Fifth Element duh!

Here's mine then:

I love this movie.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats The Fall... from 2008. Saw it awhile ago, pretty memorable movie once you've seen it.




Not that hard I think..


----------



## Otori (Aug 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Thats The Fall... from 2008. Saw it awhile ago, pretty memorable movie once you've seen it.



hehe yes. I didnt want to put some random scenic shot though. Nice one...


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont watch a lot of movies.. just from a recommendation by a friend who sees a lot... I was skeptical though, but it was quite good..^^


----------



## Otori (Aug 3, 2009)

I know this, but I think I'll let someone else have go at it.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

nara90 said:


> how about this...


I literally just watched this.

Love this movie.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Thats The Fall... from 2008. Saw it awhile ago, pretty memorable movie once you've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total Recall.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2009)

now post a new image...


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Opps



Hard?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 5, 2009)

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance?


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 5, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance?



Correct. I was starting to think no one knew it.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

Good film though.

--



Go go go!​


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that from The Mist?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

As you well know, yes it is. ^_^


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine should be easy.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

Apocalypto, neh?


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

> Apocalypto, neh?



Damn, I knew it was too easy.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

I think this might be a bit too hard but we shall see.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking at it I'm going to guess Quantum of Solace.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

FRAK! D:
I thought it would be obsure enough to warrent at least two guesses.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

> I thought it would be obsure enough to warrent at least two guesses.



It would probably help if you picked movies we haven't seen together. 



This one might be hard.  Minor character from a movie that was released before most of us (or all of us, likely) were born.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

The striped shirt suggests Catch-22?


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

> The striped shirt suggests Catch-22?



Damn.  That's amazing.  I wouldn't have been able to get it if I hadn't posted it myself, and I fucking love this film.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 6, 2009)

The book was better.

My go.



I bet someone will get this one just as quick as the others I posted. ><;;


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2009)

Erin Brocovich or whatever with Julia Roberts.  

This one might be easier.  Or it might not.


----------



## olaf (Aug 6, 2009)

Igby Goes Down 

my one should be pretty easy


----------



## Maris (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I love you for this. 

It's Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, by Park Chan-wook. 

hint: It's an old italian movie, It might be a bit hard... or not.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 7, 2009)

Amarcord?

If it's right then:


----------



## Maris (Aug 7, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Amarcord?
> 
> If it's right then:



You got it! 

And that is *Irreversible*, right? Love that.


----------



## olaf (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think it was irreversible (oh god the OST was pure awesomenes), Haine more likely

In a mood for love?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 7, 2009)

Donna got it right. It was La Haine. 
The ending was expected but still a great film.


----------



## Maris (Aug 7, 2009)

I failed ... sorry guys. 





Madonna said:


> I don't think it was irreversible (oh god the OST was pure awesomenes), Haine more likely
> 
> In a mood for love?



No, but you almost got it . 

Should I just reveal it, since I failed? .


----------



## olaf (Aug 7, 2009)

close you say? 2046 maybe?

EDIT

fuck it. try to guess this movie without googling _jesusonomy_


----------



## keiiya (Aug 7, 2009)

S. Darko.
Didn't you think she sucked the lolly pop for most of the film?


----------



## olaf (Aug 7, 2009)

the move sucked just like she sucked that lolipop

hard and all the time


----------



## keiiya (Aug 7, 2009)

Donnies Darko was watchable but this...
I had to finish watching this film just for the hell of it.


----------



## Maris (Aug 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> close you say? 2046 maybe?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> fuck it. try to guess this movie without googling _jesusonomy_



Bingo.

And from the last pic, I got nothing 

Vampire movie?


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2009)

An American Werewolf in London?

no idea


----------



## keiiya (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess you could say it is a vampire film in a way.
And nope.


----------



## Maris (Aug 7, 2009)

> in a way



So (he) they drink blood but are not really vamps? 

I'll give up


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Clues:
1. It was released in 1993.
2. It is a foreign film.
3. I find it hard to call him a vampire in the traditional sense of the word.


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is The Hunger, but that's an English film, and you said it's a foreign film, but that wouldn't be foreign, since you're English....


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe what she's saying is that the movie isn't in english?

I still got nothing though...

EDIT

I've never seen it, but I totally will right now. 

I think I got it: Cronos - Guillermo del Toro?


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's it.  I watched the trailer just now and it had that scene in it.  And Mary is offline right now for some reason, so you might as well pick another film.

EDIT:  Ha ha, I realized now that I was looking at movies from 1983.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay, Maris got it. Such a great film by a great director.


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

I had already chosen one and posted, but I realize now that the name of the movie is in fact the animal lol, so too easy. - _It was "The Bear" by the way, I just finished watching and loved it_ .

Well, this one is also pretty easy, I guess:


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

Mother fucking Willow.  That bitch is hot.  Sorsha or something, right?


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

Whoa, that was fast :ho. lol. I Should've just posted The Bear lol.

Sorsha indeed .


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm really, really big into fantasy films.  Willow was a staple of mine growing up.  I can quote most of that movie.  It got me into DnD.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Three Colours: Blue?


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

> Three Colours: Blue?



Fuck.  I didn't think Juliet Binoche looked that familiar in that picture.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

It isn't hard to recognise her, with the hair and all.

Hopefully not too easy.


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw this movie like, a week ago on cable. (that scene is really sexy, btw )

*Revolver*, right?  

Love the movies Guy made sans madonna ... I didn't like this one very much...


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Yoshi! ;3

Hmm, is that Emilio Echevaririri-something? 
I've only seen him in Babel, but that doesn't look like that film.


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

> Emilio Echevaririri-something



hahaha, love the way you said it! 

Yes it's him . 

Already halfway through.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome. Amores Perros?


----------



## Otori (Aug 8, 2009)

lol is that Vanilla Sky?
I havent been around much...>_>


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are talking about the pic I posted. Nope.

You're back now so yay!


----------



## Otori (Aug 8, 2009)

hahaha I was just guessing there cus it looks like a cracked out version of Tom Cruise...


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess if I squint really hard and tilt my head to one side it does, hehe.


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it from the closing sequence of the first Crank movie?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope. It's a 2007 film.


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

You got it keiiya. Amores perros pek

This is fun. I'll be back later


----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2009)

martryn said:


> Fuck.  I didn't think Juliet Binoche looked that familiar in that picture.


well, I thought it was a guy

>___________________>

and no idea about that last pic


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

The hero is called Mr. Smith.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll guess Next


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope again. 

In the film, Mr. Smith uses a grand total of eighteen guns.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

Isn't that film Shoot em up?


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it is. So weird, I really don't remember this particular scene


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 8, 2009)

Underpants is right. It's the awesome scene where they're shooting at each other while having jumped out of the plane of the politician. Funny thing that Smith lands amidst a bunch of bodies of the guys he shot in the air, I know the movie isn't supposed to be realistic but still, as if they would all fall in the same square, lmao.


----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Underpants is right. It's the awesome scene where they're shooting at each other while having jumped out of the plane of the politician. Funny thing that Smith lands amidst a bunch of bodies of the guys he shot in the air, I know the movie isn't supposed to be realistic but still, as if they would all fall in the same square, lmao.


oh right, I remember that scene

that movie was so dan entertaining, even though it should have be labeled as fantasy


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually thought it was fantasy... . Even for action flicks, this one just had so many WTF moments, it was really a constant thing. I love how entertaining and unpretensious it is; For me it reminisces anime scenes


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2009)

Underpants is correct. It's just one of those films people seem to love or hate. I loved it. I have the same pet peeve as him.


----------



## martryn (Aug 9, 2009)

Since Underpants seems to have left the forums for the time being, and because the game must go on, I'll be giving another image, though I'm off to bed immediately afterwards.  If someone knows for sure what the image is from, or has other members verify that they have it right, feel free to post another image.


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2009)

oh damn, that still looks so familiar, so does the actor

brb searching imdb


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

The actor is Rip Torn I think. I am going to guess Wonder Boys.


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2009)

probably right keiiya, since only other film he made in 2000 was MIB sequel

fuck, if I only could remember this guys name, or at least one movie he played in, I'd totally guess the movie


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

I going to go on the assumption that I got it right. :3


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2009)

poodles

wtf


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 9, 2009)

That wouldn't happen to be Hotel for Dogs would it?


----------



## olaf (Aug 9, 2009)

no, it can't be. I remember that I saw poodle on the right in Problem Poodle 2 which was filmed at the same time


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Nope.

The film was released in 1995.


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

Interview with the Vampire 

Assuming that I got it, here:


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Hai hai. I'm surprised you got it this quickly.
Brad Pitt was so effing hot in that. Total drool worthy in period gear, hehe.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 9, 2009)

Maris said:


> Interview with the Vampire
> 
> Assuming that I got it, here:



Strangers with Candy?


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought Tom was pretty good too. Oh you're so bad lol, the scene with the poodles :ho.

I actually own this movie, it's great.



Shark Skin said:


> Strangers with Candy?



 Right!

So fast . I love this movie. So silly...


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome, finally get to post one


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks like Platoon... is it?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I would have guessed as well. McGinley always looks rad with a mustache.


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm guessing we're right, then...

This one is kinda obscure, I guess.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes it was too easy One of my fav. films.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Let the right one in.


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

Maris said:


> I'm guessing we're right, then...
> 
> This one is kinda obscure, I guess.



Aaahh that reminds of that foreign film about that little girl vampire, but I never saw it...
I got nothin


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

My Turn? I don't wanna do anything too obscure, this is easy personally but anyway:


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't see it, but when I opened it in a new tab it said the name of the movie in the url


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry go ahead I fail.


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

lol no I can see it now!
I just won't answer


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Your really evil:S

Post an image since you know what it is.


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

But what if someone else wants to answer? 

Fine ill just post something easy...


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Uncle Buck?


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup!
You go!


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Woop!


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 9, 2009)

Police Academy?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Good guess but nein. >:


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys are awesome!! pek

She's familiar to me, for some reason... is it one of those movies with animals, like k-9?

Or maybe it's that one with a kid that wants to be a cop?


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL random love!

As for the pic...is it even an 80s movie?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 9, 2009)

Hm....Serpico?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Umm Lethal Weapon?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not a police related film. She is a minor-minor character.
The film was released in 1985.
It is about a pretty crazy man child.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Pee-wee's Big Adventure


----------



## keiiya (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, yep yep.


----------



## Maris (Aug 9, 2009)

Underpants, you got it. Won't you post one, please?


----------



## martryn (Aug 9, 2009)

Just to get things moving again, here's another image:


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

James Bond, Casino Royale? I think.


----------



## martryn (Aug 9, 2009)

> James Bond, Casino Royale? I think.



Yeah, that's it.  Your go.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

Hot Rod
Bill Hader's shirts in that movie will be forever imprinted in my mind.

If so then


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2009)

.............. the brothers grimm ?


----------



## Otori (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice guess!
Your go!


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Aug 10, 2009)

Amadeus?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Otori said:


> Nice guess!
> Your go!



are you fucking serious? I actually didn't think I would ever get one because you cannot just google a picture. I'll try to find one. although it will probably be easily recognizable.


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> are you fucking serious? I actually didn't think I would ever get one because you cannot just google a picture.


actually you can but the database is quite small ATM


----------



## Maris (Aug 10, 2009)

You can? 


Lol shoddragon


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

out of all screencaps posted in this thread it gave results for like 2 movies

also, there is FF plugin :WOW


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a good one

Best one I could find, hehehe


----------



## Otori (Aug 10, 2009)

It's one of those Jack Ryan/Tom Clancy flicks isn't it?


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

Otori said:


> It's one of those Jack Ryan/Tom Clancy flicks isn't it?


yeah

my guess is Patriot Games


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 10, 2009)

Madonna said:


> yeah
> 
> my guess is Patriot Games



Dangit! I was trying to find a picture WITHOUT Harrison ford in it -_- 
XD


----------



## Maris (Aug 10, 2009)

Drop us a few hints Madonna 

I have no idea lol


----------



## olaf (Aug 11, 2009)

spanish 'gay' movie. that's the hint for now


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm guessing the film, Bad Education.


----------



## olaf (Aug 11, 2009)

nah. it's nothing by Almodovar, he never put much emphasis on bear community, and this movie does oposite thing

that was some heavy hint, but I'll add that it was released in 2004


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, google is tellin' me that this movie is called Bear cub? Is it?

Never heard of it 

Is it any good?

Assuming I got it, I'm gonna go ahead and post a new one. If I'm wrong, just ignore it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

The Pianist?  I don't watch any movies with Jews in them, really.  Not on purpose.

EDIT:  Oh, fuck, is that The Impostors?


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm, no. I'm thinking you might know this movie, but this isn't what it's called.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it French?  I don't know French words.  Well, beyond the lyrics of Psycho Killer.


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

It's German/Austrian 

There is an English title. But it's not "The impostors".


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, then I have no idea.


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

It won an academy award


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

The Counterfeiters?


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup. It's great. 

Your go.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's see if anyone can place this martial arts film:


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

The green hornet? 

Drunken master? lol

Tuxedo? I got nothing


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

Fong Sai Yuk or known as the Legend in US.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

One of the answers was close.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

The Iron Monkey?

I vaguely recall a fiery fight scene in that one. Then again, there were some other movies that had those.  I hate this game and I hate you.


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not Iron Monkey.  I know what scene you're talking about though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in China? #??????


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

Maris was close.  I believe that is Jackie Chan's foot.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

jackie chan?!
Who am I?
Mr nice guy?
Twins effect?!


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Supercop? 

Accidental spy?

Police story?

lol!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2009)

I recall some fight in a steel forging plant or something.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

jackie chan adventures? 

FIRST STRIKE?!


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's just go to his IMDB page and post his filmography here, lol.

Otori, I like you, you're nice and lulzy


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL I was just yelling every Jackie Chan thing I know. 

I aim for lulz


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

No.  Though be careful about naming conventions as well.  I mean, he did some stuff in China that wasn't released over here until after the sequel was released here, and so forth.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, shit, that's all the Chan I know. 
No clue


----------



## martryn (Aug 11, 2009)

Argh, this isn't any fun.  And I'm convinced everyone will be pissed if I let this go on too much longer.  

It was Legend of the Drunken Master, or Drunken Master II, which is different from Maris's answer of simply Drunken Master, which is a reference to the 1978 film and not the 1994 one.  

But fuck it.  Maris, your go.


----------



## Maris (Aug 11, 2009)

Aye Sir! 

This one is too awesome for words.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 12, 2009)

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly?

---

Sorry for the quality of the image. It's really hard to find a decent screenshot of this film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> Argh, this isn't any fun. And I'm convinced everyone will be pissed if I let this go on too much longer.
> 
> It was Legend of the Drunken Master, or Drunken Master II, which is different from Maris's answer of simply Drunken Master, which is a reference to the 1978 film and not the 1994 one.
> 
> But fuck it. Maris, your go.


 Damn you, martryn, I was going to say Legend of the Drunken Master (I even had it all typed up and everything), but saw someone already guessed Drunken Master.


----------



## Otori (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know what is is keiiya


----------



## keiiya (Aug 12, 2009)

It's a foreign film, South Korea.
Released in 2002.
And has the hottest for guys in it that I have ever seen in one film.
They alone made me watch the film over.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it Emergency Act 19?  That one has a lot of famous South Koreans in it.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Emergency Act 19 does have alot of K pop stars so it could be it.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope. Guess again.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2009)

Could it be the film, Jail Breakers?


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2009)

We should have a strictly no foreign films thread like this. I hate games I constantly lose at :


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Sex is Zero?


----------



## Maris (Aug 12, 2009)

Guns and Talks?  We're never gonna get this one *drama*


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

Maris got it right. Your go.


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

Holly crap,  Seriously?!!! Complete shot in the dark  lol

You guys have watched it all. This one might be too easy:


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

It was a great shot in the dark though. Go you!

And City of God?


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup! Your go 

(be gentle ) Lol


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

Seriously violent films.

---

This one is kind of easy but meh.


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, I know this . 

Gonna let someone else join in then. Gooday guys


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

was that the Machinist?
I vaguely remember a creepy ride...I can only guess on these supposedly easy ones


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep yep.
He was totally zoned out.
Go go go!


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha very well!



I dont know why it's so gigantic


----------



## olaf (Aug 13, 2009)

Young Adam 

somehow I know it's Ewan Mcgregors back


Grape Krush said:


> We should have a strictly no foreign films thread like this. I hate games I constantly lose at :


foreign for who? for us citzens, or maybe for UK citizens? or maybe for some other nationality


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess it's your go Donna-rama. :3


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL nice, he does have a nice back...
Yeah, your go!


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

Ewan McGregor has a nice EVERYTHING.

I haven't seen that film but I'm going to have to see it now. >3


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, oh you would like it 
Such blatant Ewan fanservice, movie ain't that bad either


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Ewan McGregor has a nice EVERYTHING.
> 
> I haven't seen that film but I'm going to have to see it now. >3



I approve of this message. :ho


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think he gets enough fandoming really.
He needs to find more roles to play so that he has more face time. C:


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

keiiya said:


> I don't think he gets enough fandoming really.
> He needs to find more roles to play so that he has more face time. C:



Put him in the Twillight franchise :ho lol

He's a great actor


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

keiiya said:


> I don't think he gets enough fandoming really.
> He needs to find more roles to play so that he has more face time. C:



I agree, man is gorgeous. And a very underrated actor.
Well he was Obi-wan, Maris


----------



## keiiya (Aug 13, 2009)

> Put him in the Twillight franchise :ho lol


Seriously, that is the one film that would make me go off him forever. That film was just so bad. Sparking vampires. WTF.



> He's a great actor


I loved him in Trainspotting and he was pretty decent in Big Fish.


----------



## olaf (Aug 13, 2009)

okay

searching for pic right now


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Seriously, that is the one film that would make me go off him forever. That film was just so bad. Sparking vampires. WTF.
> 
> I loved him in Trainspotting and he was pretty decent in Big Fish.



I agree. I hate twillight. I've watched it out of morbid curiosity, really. Bad, Film was bad. It's just cause twillight fans are crazy lol.

Otori, it's true, he was Obi-wan. Amongst the Jedi's he must have a huge fandom, lol. I think he should charm a different crowd


----------



## olaf (Aug 13, 2009)

if you saw that movie, you should recognize this scene



I was searching for different scene (that would make it way harder to guess) but couldn't find it, and I was too lazy to look for that movie on my dvds


----------



## keiiya (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know. A clue maybe?


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't see images on the forums for some reason.  And the link to the image isn't taking me anywhere.  So I guess I'm saying that I can't even take a guess.


----------



## olaf (Aug 14, 2009)

weird, I uploaded that file right before posting it here

I'll just do it again



and it's a spanish movie from 2006. the title is also a colour, kinda

I probably said too much


----------



## wiplok (Aug 14, 2009)

soy tu fan?


----------



## olaf (Aug 14, 2009)

nope

another tip: I wanted to post pic of a suit, that was very important for main hero. the colour of the suit is also the title of the movie


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

Big 'ol titties!


----------



## Maris (Aug 14, 2009)

They are :ho

Hint: Single tear.


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2009)

cry-baby 

and looking thourgh her imdb page I realised she played Bubbles in Zack & Miri

posting my pic in a moment


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

i love you man


----------



## keiiya (Aug 15, 2009)

That film was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2009)

I knew it will be easy 

damn, after that scene I knew the movie will be good. I almost choked on juice when they made the dick sucking remark


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

ahahah! i loved every single scene where jk simmons and andy samberg where together
i wish we had more of them 
anyway, it's my turn right?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, pic a shot.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

ok, might be a little hard since there's no actors for you to recognize, but still, if you've seen this movie you'll know it


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2009)

the fall


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, pretty easy


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

Never heard of it.  I'm glad I didn't go with my first guess, cause then I'd be an idiot.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, just because you get something wrong doesnt mean you're an idiot dude


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2009)

you should check it out at least for stunning visuals. The plot starts as generic fantasy but it might positively disappoint you

so for my turn I'll go with this


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

That looks like that piece of shit film, Signs.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 15, 2009)

^ Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Maris (Aug 15, 2009)

What the hell happened to M.Shyamalan anyway? 

Sixth sense was great... and the village was, hmm, decent. But while I was watching "The happening" I felt like my brain was being raped, or something. 

The happening was literally "happening" and I was about to kill myself . That makes sense .


----------



## keiiya (Aug 15, 2009)

Maris said:
			
		

> The happening was literally "happening" and I was about to kill myself . That makes sense .


At least the Wayans Bros. now have some new material to make their next Scary Movie.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 15, 2009)

He is making avatar Its gonna be so weird


----------



## Maris (Aug 15, 2009)

keiiya said:


> At least the Wayans Bros. now have some new material to make their next Scary Movie.



Just as planned then 



Garraknight said:


> He is making avatar Its gonna be so weird



It might be his last chance.  He didn't write it (or did he?), so perhaps there's a light at the tunnel's end.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 15, 2009)

> He is making avatar Its gonna be so weird


I thought James Cameron was making Avatar.



> Just as planned then


I'm not a huge fan of Scary Movie. ><;;


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

> I thought James Cameron was making Avatar



He's talking about Last Airbender, which I have hope about since he's not writing it.


----------



## Maris (Aug 15, 2009)

He is, but that's another "Avatar"... the story is different. He's also doing Alitta battle angel :ho, wich I'm looking forward to.



keiiya said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Scary Movie. ><;;



Yeah, I'm not either. The details crack me up though. Like when they spoofed (is that a word? lol) Tom Cruise on Oprah, or when they spoofed "Signs" and the lady Sheriff's hat grew bigger everytime she was seen lol.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 15, 2009)

Scary movies are great haha. But hopefully with him directing it wont slaughter it to much the trailer looked way better then DBZs Trailer which was god awful.


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going to assume I got it right.  My movie should be easy for an anime forums:


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

ninja scroll, lol, i actually have that in VHS


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> ninja scroll, lol, i actually have that in VHS



Obviously that's right.  Go on ahead.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

it's pretty easy i guess, great movie


----------



## ez (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm guessing that's _kiss kiss bang bang_


----------



## wiplok (Aug 15, 2009)

yup! your turn


----------



## ez (Aug 16, 2009)

good movie, btw.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 16, 2009)

The Dirty Dozen?


----------



## ez (Aug 16, 2009)

correct. you may go.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't think I'd get it because it's such an old awesome film, that not many people I know have seen.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 16, 2009)

The great escape.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 16, 2009)

Hai. Post a pic.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Maris (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm... Hard Rain?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep. Your go.


----------



## Maris (Aug 17, 2009)

*Edit*

It might be too soon, but here:

Hint: documentary


----------



## olaf (Aug 18, 2009)

buena vista social club


----------



## Maris (Aug 18, 2009)

Go go .


----------



## Otori (Aug 18, 2009)

aw damn, I've hardly seen any movies with that guy, and I don't think that's the Science of Sleep or Motorcycle Diaries....


----------



## olaf (Aug 18, 2009)

motorcycle diaries 

your go


----------



## Otori (Aug 18, 2009)

Lucky guess....

Last movie I saw


----------



## olaf (Aug 18, 2009)

that looks like richard gere. but it looks rather grim

mothman prophecies?


----------



## Otori (Aug 18, 2009)

You're right about Gere, good eye.


----------



## Maris (Aug 18, 2009)

I love this movie Otori pek.

Ed Norton is so brilliant there, god 

*Primal Fear * :ho


----------



## Otori (Aug 18, 2009)

hahaha yes!

And yes, Norton is damn good in it. I love him 

Your go


----------



## Maris (Aug 18, 2009)

One of my all time favorite movies: 



Hint: italian.

Hint 2: Most of the story develops inside a movie theather


----------



## olaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cinema paradiso?


----------



## Maris (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah!!!  

Once again, your go


----------



## olaf (Aug 20, 2009)

this could be kinda hard


----------



## wiplok (Aug 20, 2009)

girlfriend experience?


----------



## Maris (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it is wiplok. .

EDIT


----------



## olaf (Aug 21, 2009)

yes it is

I forgot that heterosexual males would recognize sasha grey even if she is all dressed up


----------



## wiplok (Aug 21, 2009)

Madonna said:


> yes it is
> 
> I forgot that heterosexual males would recognize sasha grey even if she is all dressed up




lol, actually, i knew what movie it was because i saw the trailer like a couple of days ago, i havent watch it yet  i gotta "borrow" it from the internetz 

anyway, here's my image, hope it's more difficult than the other ones


----------



## olaf (Aug 21, 2009)

stranger than fiction

I didn't recognize Will Ferrel first, but then I noticed the lines all over the picture and I knew.


----------



## olaf (Aug 21, 2009)

since I'm 120% sure about that movie

here is my pic


----------



## keiiya (Aug 21, 2009)

martryn says it might be Thank You For Smoking.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 21, 2009)

Madonna said:


> stranger than fiction
> 
> I didn't recognize Will Ferrel first, but then I noticed the lines all over the picture and I knew.



yeah, that's why i left the lines



Madonna said:


> since I'm 120% sure about that movie
> 
> here is my pic



dude! i saw that movie, i just cant remember it 
if i remember correctly that dude plays a big company CEO
i just dont know his name 



keiiya said:


> martryn says it might be Thank You For Smoking.



yeah, i think that's it, he was trying to push smoking into some space movie


----------



## olaf (Aug 21, 2009)

so... I guess martryn has a go for a pic


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay.  I shouldn't say anything.  I'm in Europe and I don't have my laptop until I can find a converter for my plug.  Go ahead whoever gets this one.  It's easy enough that I shouldn't have to confirm.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 22, 2009)

martryn said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I shouldn't say anything.  I'm in Europe and I don't have my laptop until I can find a converter for my plug.  Go ahead whoever gets this one.  It's easy enough that I shouldn't have to confirm.



Empire strikes Back...


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2009)

> Empire strikes Back...



But of course it is.  Your go.


----------



## Maris (Aug 23, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Empire strikes Back...



I don't Know. But that looks like a zombie movie. Hints?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 23, 2009)

it's not a zombie movie ;p

One of the most controversial horror movies, recently remade


----------



## keiiya (Aug 23, 2009)

The Last House on the Left?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 23, 2009)

ding ding! a winrar is you


----------



## keiiya (Aug 23, 2009)

Woop! :3


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

shoot'em up?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 23, 2009)

Correct-o!


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Woop! :3



Shoot em up


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive and the world turning inside out Yeah!
And floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now don't stop me
'Cause I'm having a good time having a good time

I'm a shooting star leaping through the sky
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go
There's no stopping me...


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2009)

shaun of the dead?


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2009)

That was too obvious


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

Shiner said:


> shaun of the dead?



yup! loved that scene lmao


----------



## Otori (Aug 23, 2009)

good song too


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2009)

not that way


----------



## WindElement (Aug 23, 2009)

im going with Star wars Return of the Jedi o.0


----------



## Otori (Aug 23, 2009)

looks like some Jim Henson creation. O_o


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2009)

it is a jim henson creation


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 23, 2009)

it's Labyrinth 



I know for a fact anyone outside of the UK will not know this movie. So here's a clue; that's a very young Tim Roth, before he went to the States


----------



## wiplok (Aug 23, 2009)

i already know what's the name, but i googled it, so i dont think it's fair to say it, i'll leave it to some1 else
i would never guessed it without google tho


----------



## Otori (Aug 23, 2009)

Tim Roth as a skinhead?! I need to watch this movie now...


----------



## martryn (Aug 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> it's Labyrinth
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact anyone outside of the UK will not know this movie. So here's a clue; that's a very young Tim Roth, before he went to the States



I'm going to guess that's his first film, Made in Britain where he played a character named Trevor the Skinhead. 

I've seen that film, but it was a terribly long time ago.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 24, 2009)

you are correct sir!


----------



## BabyFirefly (Aug 24, 2009)

Army of darkness?


----------



## Maris (Aug 24, 2009)

Evil dead III 

Oops, Baby Firefly beat me to it.


----------



## martryn (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah. Army of Darkness.


----------



## BabyFirefly (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's one for you.



One of my favourite films


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

28 weeks later maybe?


----------



## BabyFirefly (Aug 24, 2009)

Correct.

Your turn.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Maris (Aug 24, 2009)

BabyFirefly said:


> Here's one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite films



Oh you. I luvs that movie pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

This looks like a fun little game, let me subscribe so I can play too.


----------



## olaf (Aug 25, 2009)

fuck me

I know this

I re-watched it like week or two ago

WHAT WAS THE NAME?!


----------



## olaf (Aug 25, 2009)

MAGNOLIA :WOW


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2009)

FUUUUUCK!  I love that movie!  I knew I recognized that scene, but I couldn't place it.  

...I even own the Soundtrack.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

Right, Your turn Madonna.


----------



## Maris (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuuuuckkkkk I didn't even recognize that scene? My mnemonic devices are such a fail, fuuuuuu

That was very resilient of you Madonna . Never give up, never let me down... wait. :ho


----------



## Kamina (Aug 25, 2009)

If no ones going ill post one



Easy for you guys.


----------



## olaf (Aug 25, 2009)

fuck           you


----------



## Maris (Aug 25, 2009)

Guy's shirt is epic lulz


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

maybe a tip or two since nobody knows

crank 2

at least filename says that


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

I knew I was just gonna say Crank 2 Your turn madonna.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay Danny Dyer, hmm its either that football movie or the gangster movie....


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

lol             no


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

Human Traffic?


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

lol                 no


----------



## Tifa (Aug 26, 2009)

I know, Severance! Right?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

Im sorry but danny Dyer looks the same in all his movies, its hard


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

yes. severance

your go


----------



## Tifa (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't cheat now


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

I just watched it a few months ago, im pretty sure thats a tale of two sisters.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

Just watched it yesterday.


----------



## martryn (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm guessing that's The Breed.  I watched it a few months ago on Netflix.  Has that one chick that was on Lost on it.  Coolest scenes in that movie include when they clothesline a German shepherd and another one where a guy fucking shoots one with a mother fucking arrow.  

Movie was lame as shit but was good for some laughs.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

The movie was crap but I enjoyed it 

Your turn.


----------



## martryn (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope this isn't too easy.


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

don't know why but I think it's Dune by Lynch

prolly wrong


----------



## martryn (Aug 26, 2009)

Probably right, as that's the film.  And I fucking love Lynch's take on Dune.  Much better film than the Sci Fi mini series.  You know, as a movie.


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

syfy version was good, but lynch made it with this original dune feeling


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

I know what it is!!!!! Fuck I can't recall it!!


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

you can watch the best scene on youtube

srsly

you know what scene I'm talking about


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 26, 2009)

Deliverance?


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

bingo !

that rape scene was kinda hot IMO 

in the "I'd watch porn like that" way


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 26, 2009)

Should be easy enough.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 26, 2009)

Dreamcatcher?


----------



## Maris (Aug 26, 2009)

A.I :ho 

?


----------



## Berry (Aug 26, 2009)

The Returner?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 26, 2009)

Maris said:


> A.I :ho
> 
> ?



Correct!


----------



## Maris (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaahahahahaahahaa loved it 

lemme find one. So long since I got anything right


----------



## ez (Aug 26, 2009)

^whatever movie happens to be, consider me interested. i dunno why it reminds me of _brazil_ even though it obviously isn't.


----------



## Maris (Aug 26, 2009)

ezxx said:


> ^whatever movie happens to be, consider me interested. i dunno why it reminds me of _brazil_ even though it obviously isn't.



What? I'm from Brazil


----------



## Berry (Aug 26, 2009)

Hint please.


----------



## Maris (Aug 26, 2009)

*Espionage*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2009)

Black Widow.


----------



## Maris (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope 

Another one: German movie.


----------



## olaf (Aug 27, 2009)

Sophie Scholl: The Final Days


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope 

Well, another hint: Oscar nominee/winner. 

Everyone: go watch this movie.


----------



## olaf (Aug 27, 2009)

The Lives of Others/Das Leben der Anderen


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

You got it :WOW


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 27, 2009)

The Lives of Others is an AMAZING movie and it was relieving to see Sebastian Koch not play a nazi this time XD


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> The Lives of Others is an AMAZING movie and it was relieving to see Sebastian Koch not play a nazi this time XD



I know, right?

I was mad at first because it stole the oscar of foreign language from Pan's labyrinth.

But then, when I watched it, I was like:

  ,_ this movie is great too!!!_


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

Whaaa I saw this movie the other day Fuuuuuu... werewolf movie 

edit :WOW

Skinwalkers! 



Black/White, but not old.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 27, 2009)

easy one!

*Pi*


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice 

I got nothing, but that made me laugh 

Godzilla?  lol


----------



## ez (Aug 27, 2009)

i know that it isn't the movie, but it instantly makes me think of "Saibogujiman kwenchana" aka _I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK_.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2009)

nope, it's not


----------



## Berry (Aug 28, 2009)

Save the green planet. (I adore this film)


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 28, 2009)

ding ding! winrar!


----------



## Berry (Aug 28, 2009)

Should be easy enough.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 28, 2009)

Taken. That film definitely delivered. Kill. Kill. Kill.


----------



## Berry (Aug 28, 2009)

> Taken. That film definitely delivered



Correct.


----------



## Maris (Aug 28, 2009)

Keiiya 

I have no ideiiya


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 28, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Taken. That film definitely delivered. Kill. Kill. Kill.



Short Circuit 2?


----------



## keiiya (Aug 29, 2009)

Correcto. The ending of that still rocks. :3


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

have fun


----------



## martryn (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm guessing that's NOT 12 Angry Men.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

geeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Correcto. The ending of that still rocks. :3



WOOHOO!!!  Yeah that movie is .  

Okay, my tuuuuurn.



This one is a liiiittle tricky.


----------



## Berry (Aug 29, 2009)

Bad boys 2?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL Yeah. You guys are good!! I even beta tested and no one else got it .


----------



## wiplok (Aug 29, 2009)

the ferrari gave it away night ;(


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

wiplok said:


> the ferrari gave it away night ;(



But I mean, there are Ferrari's in so many films  .  And as I said, it still didn't help the others to guess .


----------



## Berry (Aug 29, 2009)

wiplok said:


> the ferrari gave it away night ;(



Thats right. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



If its too hard, I'll change it.


----------



## Maris (Aug 29, 2009)

That looks like Ultraman


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Berry said:


> Thats right.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



20th Century Boys?


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry, Thats wrong.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 30, 2009)

Berry said:


> Thats right.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I know the movie but I don't know the name of it. Its on the tip of my tongue


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

Hint: Its based on one of the most popular sports in China.


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2009)

> 20th Century Boys?



That's what I thought when I saw it, but they obviously don't have a 20th Century Boys movie.


----------



## ez (Aug 30, 2009)

^untrue -


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2009)

Geez, did they fix the massive plot holes in the movie, or just skip over those parts?


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

Should I change the image? or reveal the answer?


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2009)

> Should I change the image? or reveal the answer?



Naw, someone will do some research and guess the right movie eventually. 

You could always give another hint.


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

Another hint: Its also based on a manga. (I hope this helps)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2009)

Kung fu Dunk?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 31, 2009)

astro boy? prince of tennis? slam dunk?

saying its based on manga doesn't help. a time period when it came out ( the manga) would be easier.


----------



## Berry (Aug 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Kung fu Dunk?



Nope, sorry!



Shoddragon said:


> astro boy? prince of tennis? slam dunk?
> 
> saying its based on manga doesn't help. a time period when it came out ( the manga) would be easier.



1996. (Manga)

Check out the first hint again.

Seele Schneider


----------



## martryn (Aug 31, 2009)

King of Masks?  What country is this made in?  I can't seem to find any movie that fits this description.


----------



## Berry (Aug 31, 2009)

Japan.

Shidō Nakamura won the 'Newcomer of the Year' prize for his performance in the film.


----------



## martryn (Aug 31, 2009)

...if you're talking about the film Ping Pong, that was released in 2002...


----------



## Berry (Aug 31, 2009)

martryn said:


> ...if you're talking about the film Ping Pong, that was released in 2002...




Bingo-Bango! 

I was referring to the manga. (Answering Shoddragon's question)


----------



## keiiya (Aug 31, 2009)

If that is the film then I'm curious to see the part of the film that screenshot is from. I saw a few clips of the film and didn't see that.


----------



## Maris (Aug 31, 2009)

_A guy dressed somewhat like Ultraman. What is the name of the movie?
_

Ping-pong. :rofl :rofl :rofl

I guess we have a winner. Worse than that screen Keiiya posted with poodles


----------



## Berry (Aug 31, 2009)

Watch it keiiya! (Even if you don't like table tennis)

Its a fantastically awesome film. :WOW


----------



## keiiya (Aug 31, 2009)

I was just wondering where abouts in the film that scene occurs.

And, oh Maris. if only the poodles had been dyed pink.


----------



## martryn (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll go with something a bit easier.


----------



## Maris (Aug 31, 2009)

keiiya said:


> I was just wondering where abouts in the film that scene occurs.
> 
> And, oh Maris. if only the poodles had been dyed pink.





meanie . 

I'm gonna retreat for now.


----------



## wiplok (Aug 31, 2009)

the goonies?


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2009)

> the goonies?



Yeah, that's right.  Sorry for taking so long.  This didn't appear under my subscribed threads for some reason.  I didn't think it was that hard.  And it wasn't.


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna confess: I've never watched the goonies. 

I had opportunities, but for whatever reason, never watched it


----------



## Laurens (Sep 1, 2009)

is it ok that i post one?


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

Full metal jacket 

We should probably wait for wiplok, though...


----------



## wiplok (Sep 1, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> is it ok that i post one?



that's full metal jacket, plus, next time you post make sure you change the name of the pic, plus, whoever guesses the images get's to post next

anyway, here's mine,it's spoiler tagged cuz it's kinda violent, made me laugh tho

*Spoiler*: __ 



smile for your picture


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

wiplok said:


> anyway, here's mine,it's spoiler tagged cuz it's kinda* violent*, made me laugh tho



I see what you did thar 

A History of Violence?


----------



## wiplok (Sep 1, 2009)

Maris said:


> I see what you did thar
> 
> A History of Violence?



exacto! your turn 
I have to admit, that was easier than I expected


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

wiplok said:


> exacto! your turn
> I have to admit, that was easier than I expected



That's because David Cronenberg is 



I guess this will be somewhat easy


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

The dreamers right?


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

You got it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

I just posted a pic from the first film I picked up randomly from my collection:



If its too hard I'll give tips or post a different image.


----------



## Berry (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks semi-familiar  ...Azumi?


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

I want to say that looks like a shot from a flashback in Sukiyaki Western Django.  But I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

Bingo. Your turn.


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

Wait, who's turn?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

Its not azumi so yours Martryn.


----------



## martryn (Sep 2, 2009)

This one will be easy.  Feel free to post after you guess it.


----------



## Berry (Sep 2, 2009)

Ironman.


----------



## Maris (Sep 2, 2009)

Azumiiiii 

I love that. And that pic totally looks like Azumi 



Berry said:


> ---



Oldboy 

*Mine:*


----------



## Berry (Sep 2, 2009)

Correct! your go.


I love Azumi.


----------



## olaf (Sep 2, 2009)

The Perfume


----------



## Maris (Sep 2, 2009)

Right (it's actually Perfume: history of a murder, but that will do fine).

Your Go


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 2, 2009)

Bah, you all are so good!  I did guess Ironman and Old Boy though   I don't watch enough asian films.


----------



## olaf (Sep 2, 2009)

should be quite easy for some of you. sorry for the LQ


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

I know this but I just can't put my finger on it


----------



## Berry (Sep 3, 2009)

The Devil's Backbone.  (I own the DVD)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Your go berry.


----------



## olaf (Sep 3, 2009)

yes

your go


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 3, 2009)

it's not hard


----------



## olaf (Sep 3, 2009)

but it's not your turn

get the fuck out


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 3, 2009)

and who the fuck are you to decide who's turn is?


----------



## martryn (Sep 3, 2009)

It's Bronson.  Cax told me to watch that film.  I haven't.


----------



## wiplok (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, whoever guesses the image gets the turn >.<
btw, that's bronson I think,not to mention I confirmed it by checking out the image's name


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 3, 2009)

you should watch it martryn, it's win


----------



## martryn (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I'll go ahead and go.


----------



## olaf (Sep 3, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> and who the fuck are you to decide who's turn is?


he guesed my pic

not to mention the fail of filename giving away the answer


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

At first I thought it was Poltergiest, Ghostbusters 2.


----------



## wiplok (Sep 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> At first I thought it was Poltergiest, Ghostbusters 2.



lol, I thought exactly the same, I ruled out Poltergeist because i googled the trailer, but I couldnt figure out from which Ghostbuster it was


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

> but I couldnt figure out from which Ghostbuster it was



I remember because the painting guy was in the second one and he was a pedo that wanted the baby.


Sorry the quality isn't that good.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not sure that's ghostbusters 2.  I remember that baby (played by twins) looking like this:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks the same to me, we'll wait for Martryn to confirm it.


----------



## Sine (Sep 3, 2009)

the one martryn posted is Labyrinth, not Ghostbusters


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Shit that is Labyrinth>_>


----------



## keiiya (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, it is the Labyrinth. Shiner's turn.


----------



## martryn (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's Labyrinth again.  Sorry, I was asleep.


----------



## olaf (Sep 4, 2009)

aviator


----------



## Sine (Sep 4, 2009)

correct


----------



## olaf (Sep 4, 2009)

another easy one


----------



## martryn (Sep 4, 2009)

Fuck!  I hate it when you've seen a movie, but didn't much care for it, so you sorta forget about it and then you need to remember, but you can't.


----------



## olaf (Sep 4, 2009)

it's spanish

and the director is quite famous


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it Talk to her?


----------



## olaf (Sep 4, 2009)

close but no


it's bit older than that


----------



## Maris (Sep 4, 2009)

That really screams almodovar. All those colors 

Kika 

EDIT

Ok, this is hilarious .



:rofl


----------



## wiplok (Sep 4, 2009)

fuck yeah total recall


----------



## Maris (Sep 4, 2009)

wiplok said:


> fuck yeah total recall



nOOOOOO u


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol the infamous three titty scene


----------



## wiplok (Sep 4, 2009)

here's mine, hopefully it's harder than my usual posts


----------



## Maris (Sep 4, 2009)

Be Kind Rewind 

Vindicated!!! lawl



EDIT


----------



## olaf (Sep 4, 2009)

cabin fever

somebody else post screencap. can't do that from this pc

Edit:

back home so here is a screencap


----------



## Berry (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmmmm ...Curse of the golden flower?


----------



## olaf (Sep 5, 2009)

yes (it was pretty obvious if you saw the movie)

your go


----------



## Berry (Sep 5, 2009)

Hint - Monster movie


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

Easy The Host.


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks like Mulholland drive...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

correct. your turn.


----------



## Berry (Sep 5, 2009)

Everyones bringin' their A game!


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

Kinda hard to get that when you take off those massive lesbian scenes 

The movie is great though.





Hope someone gets this one.


----------



## olaf (Sep 5, 2009)

grave of fireflies


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

Madonna 

I can always count on you 

Your go.


----------



## olaf (Sep 5, 2009)

and i didn't even saw it

have fun with this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

Monster in law


----------



## olaf (Sep 5, 2009)

oh damn you 

your go


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

> oh damn you



My sis loves the movie, I've seen it like 3 times


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

Catwoman  

He looks so young in that particular pic


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

> Catwoman



Its on tv right now

Your go.


----------



## Berry (Sep 5, 2009)

Straight to One?




Absolute Random guess.


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

Nay


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

Rules of Attraction?


----------



## Maris (Sep 5, 2009)

You got it  

Nice


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Sine (Sep 5, 2009)

a bittersweet life


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

Casper maybe?


----------



## Sine (Sep 6, 2009)

correct


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2009)

funny games

gonna post pic in an hour


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't have a bloody idea.


----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2009)

if you were indie music fan you might have recognize it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

> if you were indie music fan you might have recognize it



I love indie music....

Once?


----------



## olaf (Sep 6, 2009)

not that simple

that black dude is vocalist for some pretty good band. they even play in the movie couple times


----------



## Maris (Sep 6, 2009)

Rachel getting married!!!! 

Tv on the Radio 

My go :


----------



## olaf (Sep 7, 2009)

I know, but I won't tell

I'll give someone else a chance


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

^I wish you did that for funny games .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay is this movie new then I might know because theres not a lot of new failry popular black and white movies. Control maybe?


----------



## olaf (Sep 7, 2009)

spot   on




I think


----------



## Maris (Sep 7, 2009)

spot on 

Go ahead


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2009)

Brick.  Too easy.  You can go again, though.  I'm actually turning the computer off and going to bed.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

My turn? I'll make it as hard as possible then.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Kabomacho (Sep 7, 2009)

Men In Black 2?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope. 
>>>>>>>

If its too hard I'll give good clues or change the pic, tbh its kind of unfair, the films not that popular, sorry, Martryns comment got to me>_>


----------



## Berry (Sep 8, 2009)

...Babel?


----------



## Maris (Sep 8, 2009)

That is too hard Ennoea 

I mean, it might be the most obvious movie in the world, but that still is so random...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 8, 2009)

Never back down?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay I'll give good clues. First its a horror movie and a recent one. And look at the pic, theres a coupon sign there, so there in a place where you use coupons and their looking for keys. Any better?

And theres a restroom key, so its a place people can stop to take a leak.


----------



## olaf (Sep 9, 2009)

Splinter        ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2009)

Its splinter. your turn

Sorry I won't post such random shit again.


----------



## olaf (Sep 10, 2009)

wow

that was a wild guess, since I haven't seen this (even tho, I really wanted to)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol I just saw it last night, I'll let someone else guess.


----------



## olaf (Sep 10, 2009)

main actor is <3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah he's quite the hot monster:ho


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 10, 2009)

that'd be Ray Winstone in Sexy Beast


----------



## olaf (Sep 10, 2009)

yes

your go


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 10, 2009)

I highly recommend this movie, my favourite performance in 2008


----------



## wiplok (Sep 10, 2009)

JCVD         ?


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 10, 2009)

aye

your turn


----------



## wiplok (Sep 10, 2009)

I still have to watch JCVD
anyway, here's mine


----------



## Maris (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I know this one wiplok... 

Tropa de elite . Don't post brazilian films


----------



## wiplok (Sep 10, 2009)

Maris said:


> I think I know this one wiplok...
> 
> Tropa de elite . Don't post brazilian films




noes, I forgot about you
curse you brazuca!


----------



## Maris (Sep 11, 2009)

Shall I give a hint? 

Hint, Liv Tyler . Did I kill this thread?


----------



## olaf (Sep 12, 2009)

lonesome jim ?


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Probably someone like Ez has a high chance on this one


----------



## Maris (Sep 12, 2009)

Madonna said:


> lonesome jim ?



Nope. It's from the 90's


----------



## keiiya (Sep 27, 2009)

After much searching, my guess is Stealing Beauty. ><


----------



## olaf (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought about resurecting this thread couple days ago

but I got drunk instead


----------



## Maris (Sep 27, 2009)

keiiya said:


> After much searching, my guess is Stealing Beauty. ><



Keiiya , You're back 

You got it . I thought I'd killed this forevaa 

Your go 

Olaf... you changed your handle


----------



## keiiya (Sep 27, 2009)

> I thought about resurecting this thread couple days ago
> 
> but I got drunk instead


I would have done the same thing if I was in your position. :F
I just kind of missed it so I thought I would check it out.

And Maris! 

---


----------

